# That essay you write about yourself when applying to universities



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

As soon as you mention your mental or any other personal problems in an attempt to explain your poor marks 4 years ago in high school, would that automatically cause your rejection?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The "personal essay" is the #1 reason why I didn't even apply to a private college. I got massive anxiety over it.

But according to the numerous books I read on the subject before chickening out, for your personal essay focus on the positives of yourself and your life story. If necessary, you can submit a different essay briefly explaining your difficulties and how it effected your schoolwork, with a doctor's note.

Of course, if your difficulties are relevant to your personal essay, then go for it. Just make sure you focus on your efforts to overcome those difficulties. You need to let them know that you're not gonna do the same thing in college that you did in high school.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Of course, if your difficulties are relevant to your personal essay, then go for it. Just make sure you focus on your efforts to overcome those difficulties. You need to let them know that you're not gonna do the same thing in college that you did in high school.


I've written a number of personal essays for myself and coached high schools students through the application process, and I can say that this is very good advice. If you're going to write about difficulties in high school, don't write about them as if they are excuses for your marks, write about them as if they were obstacles (or opportunities) that you made use of to grow.

The number 1 mistake that I've seen students make in their personal essays is to list their accomplishments without providing any real insight into who they are. A personal essay is personal, so write about something that they can't find in any other part of your application (for example, personal feelings toward one of those accomplishments, or something interesting). Pick one thing for each essay, and write about it as if it were a (very) short story.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

STKinTHEmud said:


> If you're going to write about difficulties in high school, don't write about them as if they are excuses for your marks, write about them as if they were obstacles (or opportunities) that you made use of to grow.


Exactly. Turn it into a challenge that you have actively faced, and learned things from. Try and spin it as an obstacle that has given you the traits universities love to see: determination, perseverence, and a hard work ethic. Explain how it has affected your outlook in life, and perhaps inspired you to make the best of your current situation and better yourself by attending university. Basically, if you mention it, spin it into something positive.



STKinTHEmud said:


> A personal essay is personal, so write about something that they can't find in any other part of your application (for example, personal feelings toward one of those accomplishments, or something interesting).


Also exactly. How many gajillion of these things do univ staff need to read? It should be in addition to your resume, not just a summary of it. It's about you as a person, not your accomplishments.

Good luck!


----------



## Anonhelp (Aug 2, 2009)

I supose this depends from country to country, but I was luckily enough not to have to write any personall essay, where I come from you get accepted into Universities based solely on your grades.


----------

